# Panic Hardware on Electrical Rooms



## LGreene (Sep 20, 2013)

In case y'all don't frequent the Door & Hardware forum (where I also posted this link), I'm looking for some feedback from electrical experts on this article.  If you have time to read it, I'd really appreciate it.  I Dig Hardware / I Hate Hardware » Decoded: Panic Hardware on Electrical Rooms


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 21, 2013)

Appears spot on.


----------



## north star (Sep 21, 2013)

*= + =*

Thanks Lori for the article !......In the article, it mentioned considerations

for panic hardware for persons who may have received injuries to their

arms and or hands in an electrical event......One other consideration for

the panic hardware on all doors, is for persons who may have received

damage to their sight as well !.........If a person receives damage to

their eyesight; in an electrical event, then IMO, ...all doors should be

panic hardware equipped, and not just for [ general ] Means of Egress.

Having the AHJ and the RDP's agree with that opinion is a whole other

matter !



*+ = +*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 22, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= + =*Thanks Lori for the article !......In the article, it mentioned considerations
> 
> for panic hardware for persons who may have received injuries to their
> 
> ...


Even without physically loosing your vision, there are times when the flames and smoke make it impossible to see.

I believe all doors in question should be panic relief.


----------



## LGreene (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  I appreciate your help!


----------



## LGreene (Sep 23, 2013)

One more question...If a room is not officially an electrical room  but maybe a mechanical room or generator room that has high voltage  switchgear, do the requirements for panic hardware apply?  I'm not sure  what makes a room an "electrical room."


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 23, 2013)

NEC 110.26 doesn't use the term 'Electrical Room'. It refers to work space therefore it would apply to any room containing the described equipment.


----------



## LGreene (Sep 24, 2013)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> NEC 110.26 doesn't use the term 'Electrical Room'. It refers to work space therefore it would apply to any room containing the described equipment.


Thanks Chris!  That's an important clarification!


----------



## LGreene (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok...one more.   

If I didn't know anything about electrical rooms (which I don't), and I went into an electrical room, is there a way for me to know the voltage/amperage of the equipment just by looking?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 24, 2013)

LGreene said:
			
		

> Ok...one more.    If I didn't know anything about electrical rooms (which I don't), and I went into an electrical room, is there a way for me to know the voltage/amperage of the equipment just by looking?


110.21 Marking.

The manufacturer’s name, trademark, or other descriptive marking by which the organization responsible for the product can be identified shall be placed on all electric equipment. Other markings that indicate voltage, current, wattage, or other ratings shall be provided as specified elsewhere in this Code. The marking shall be of sufficient durability to withstand the environment involved.

Labeling


----------



## RJJ (Oct 10, 2013)

Good article and great responses!


----------



## north star (Oct 11, 2013)

*$ - $ - $*





> "If I didn't know anything about electrical rooms (which I don't), and I  went into an electrical room,is there a way for me to know the  voltage/amperage of the equipment just by looking?"


IMO, ...If possible, try to find someone who is experienced aroundelectrical panel boards / switchgear / other to accompany you in

to one of these spaces, and show you what to look for......*" IF "*

you go it alone, remember, ...just lookee, no touchee anything !

*$ - $ - $*


----------



## LGreene (Oct 15, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *$ - $ - $*IMO, ...If possible, try to find someone who is experienced around
> 
> electrical panel boards / switchgear / other to accompany you in
> 
> ...


I definitely wouldn't touch anything, and I'm too chicken to go into a room that's off-limits anyway!  I'm not used to having an all-access pass like some of the people on this forum!


----------

